# Wanted: Change the location of DVR GUI elements



## Keybounce (Jun 19, 2009)

If I have a widescreen TV in zoom mode (to watch a letterbox show), much of the GUI elements are out of view; I have to switch to normal mode to see what the GUI is saying.

This affects primarily the bottom-right popups, and the time-bar.

I'd like a way to move those more to the center.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Keybounce said:


> If I have a widescreen TV in zoom mode (to watch a letterbox show), much of the GUI elements are out of view; I have to switch to normal mode to see what the GUI is saying.


You seem to have a lot of "Wanted" requests. Why not go to Steve's wish list and vote for what you want:

Directv HR2x Wish List


----------



## Keybounce (Jun 19, 2009)

Because I didn't know about the wish list 

EDIT: Because it looks like it just has results of a completed vote-taking, with no way to cast a vote.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Keybounce said:


> Because it looks like it just has results of a completed vote-taking, with no way to cast a vote.


Gotta click on "Take the Survey"... 

http://www.wishlistsurvey.com/index.php?module=survey


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Gotta click on "Take the Survey"...
> 
> http://www.wishlistsurvey.com/index.php?module=survey


Tried this being already logged in, the page it brought up requested me to login again,my login was not accepted(failed).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I've deleted several posts that were rude to other DBSTalkers. Please don't post rude comments in the public forums. Private messaging is much better if you feel you must go that way.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Any update on this? I want it too. It's been over a year. Did the wish or survey work?


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Thread bump.:scratch:


----------

